# Too much breeding going on!



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

I was pretty excited when my Ps started breeding. Got some great advice from others on the board and sold the babies from various pairings for $5 each. Now I'm wondering how to neuter these guys. I have two pairs laying eggs at once in a 125gallon tank with 3 non breeders stuck in the middle and getting torn up. Any ideas on how to turn down the romance in the tank? Probably a stupid question, but its worth a try! Pictures later.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you might could try raising the ph, i dont know if it helps dealing with p's but i do know that a lower ph is recommended for breeding, or you can try overstocking the tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Changing water parameters induces stress and could also affect the health of your piranhas. I would suggest separating females from males (knowing that you've already seen them spawn).


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yeah, just what I was thinking, just seperate them if possible...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what a dilemma :laugh:

If you don't have problem with syphoning out the eggs every time. I would just do that. If that is to much of a hassel, I agree with Hollywood.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just cut off the nutsack









Seriously though, I agree that seperating the fish will do the trick.
Maybe if you completely redecorate the tank, breaking up existing territories and breeding pairs (???) would do the trick too...


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

All great suggestions! Of course their teeth are quicker than my scissors so if I tried to neuter or spay them they would get the last laugh! 
Probably siphoning the eggs will be the best viable solution at this point. I've got a baby (human) less than a month away so I don't want to set up any more tanks right now. 
Thanks!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how has your survival rate been with the babies ? have your sold quite a bit?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yup just gravel vac all the eggs up


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

dont know to much but lower the temp take out and put new decarations in, or even a divider!


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Survival rate very low at first bacause I was not using baby brine and the methods I was trying didn't cut it. After using baby brine, they were living. Gave most of the first batches away and only found this guy that would buy them recently. Sold 15 @ $5 each. He said he can use more, but I don't have time right now for more babies and I don't want to flood the area with Ps as many of them will end up in streams/lakes when kids find out they can't keep them due to legalities, size, or parents.

I thought about a divider, but they are somewhat cramped as it is and I think the siphon method will be best.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm not sure if anyone experienced this...but when I fed my Ps w/ lots of food...I'll let them eat untill they can't eat any more...they stop spawning...I meant really stopped...if I stop feedint them...they'll start doing it again...


----------

